

No one cared about my startup until we gave away... breadshoes? - czahor

I&#x27;m the founder&#x2F;CEO of Ratify, an upcoming app that connects citizens with politicians. I thought it would be really cool to run a contest where we gave away a meeting with the President. Turns out no one else thought it was cool! We ran the contest for 1 day and received anemic traffic and shares.<p>So on day 2 we added a second contest for a pair of freaking BREADSHOES, and randomly assigned new users to one of the two contests. It&#x27;s only been live for a short very time (as I write this), but our conversion rate has effectively doubled, and our traffic is increasing by the minute.<p>(Once the contest concludes, I&#x27;ll post a full report on our data.)<p>Morale of the story? Things go viral on the internet for no good reason, so maybe you should add some &quot;no good reason&quot; to your product.<p>Here&#x27;s the link to the contest: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ratifyapp.com&#x2F;contest<p>Thanks for listening to me!
======
sharemywin
I think you need to kickstarter a breadshoes campaign. Not out of actual bread
but fluffy slippers that look like bread.

------
manmeet
Thanks for the cool insight. goodluck

